# Anyone have a weird neighbor?



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

we have a had our share over the years. we had a child sex offender right across the street at one time, but i think he was deported though.

but the weirdest is this lady down the street. she used to come over all the time. once, as i was leaving for work (~5:30 am), she's standing at the end of the driveway..........."hey, how much you charge to change a gfci?"

i didn't even know who she was, but i quickly got my bearings. then she wanted me to install some cameras around her house. she said she had a stalker. she wanted me to give her the cameras because she couldn't afford them. long story short, we ran her off and quit answering the door.

then she left town for awhile. now she's back. for whatever reason, she parks her car in the driveway and leaves the door open all the time. sometimes more than door. just leaves them open all night sometimes. when she first started this, i thought something might have happened and asked my wife if we should send the sheriff over there and check on her.

yesterday, the car was parked half in the grass half in the driveway and 2 doors open. today, the car was parked perpendicular to the driveway and had one door open.

just puzzles me a bit.:headknock

anyone else have any crazies runnin' round?


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

I live in sedgefield in silver lake and holy smokes we have a lot of dumpster divers. On trash day it's like a free for all around here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I don't but my neighbors do.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

My across the street neighbor opens his blinds all day and sits there watching TV and watches my house. He'll call and text me about everything like "hey Jeff, just wanted to call and let you know a cat was digging around in your plants, it may be pooping in there. Just wanted to let you know. Let me know if you want me to scare it off" and I'm like, ***?? And then he text me every time someone walks across my yard, I live on a corner lot so it happens all the time... "tall kid, skinny, backwards hat walked across yard, knocked on 4013's door" and I know he means well but it annoys the **** out of me but that is one bridge I don't want to burn...


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Guy that lives couples house over. Windows are blacked out, glass in door covered, no lights are ever on. Never comes outside. Opens garage door, backs out, gets mail from previous day from drivers side window and leaves. Comes home and open garage then pulls in and closes garage. Never mows, does nothing with flower beds. HOA has to force mow and it still looks like carp..

wish he would move.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> Guy that lives couples house over. Windows are blacked out, glass in door covered, no lights are ever on. Never comes outside. Opens garage door, backs out, gets mail from previous day from drivers side window and leaves. Comes home and open garage then pulls in and closes garage. Never mows, does nothing with flower beds. HOA has to force mow and it still looks like carp..
> 
> wish he would move.


x2 but my neighbor is a woman her house has lions tigers and bears in the back yard.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have been in my home 25 years. My neighbor is younger than me and he has not worked a day at a paying job since I have been here. He has also never had a visitor with the exception of 1 sister.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I lived in a garage apartment off Wheeler for a year across from UH. I had this guy that lived a couple houses down that would hang out in his front yard wearing his underwear and dig the yard up with his hands slinging mud everywhere. He was always covered from head to toe in mud, all caked in his beard and hair. He'd also yell incoherently at cars and people. It was a bit un-nerving but he never seemed to leave the yard. There might have been a couple other people that lived there and took care of him, but I really never saw them.


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

We have a lady from the end of the street that walks her dog in all the yards on the block.All the yards but mine.I was home from work one day and my Labs went nuts in the house.Went to the garage door and she's standing on porch lookin at the house with her dog in tow.Did'nt want anything just walking the dog.Told her i would appreciate it if she walked her dog somewhere else.She also pulls weeds in yards,poisons ants,just a little strange.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

The other day I watched my neighbor across the street trying to retrofit a full size truck camper onto his rusty old mini pickup by building a 2x4 frame. It was quite amusing to say the least. He did get in on and took her for a maiden voyage, so I give him an A for effort. But the camper is now leaning against the side of his garage, shockingly.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Dang: I didn't realize that I had been a few of y'all's neighbor.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

All my neighbors are pretty Kewl. I think they are extra nice to me so I will keep giving them fish. My side street neighbors are always partying & have their catering gig going on all the time :wink:...


----------



## CMIV (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a guy acorss the street that gets home from work and plays some baliwood (towle head) music and dances in yard from time to time staring at the sky, then goes inside and prays to alah with his windows open... kind of weirds me out


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Have a weird neighbor? No. I am the weird neighbor. 

Here is a hint, no one messes with the weird neighbor. They don't even come to the door to sell cookies. Mormons don't even come to the door. Jehovah's Witnesses are warned before they even enter my neighborhood to avoid my house. 

Be the weird neighbor. Thats my theory.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Man, reading these I sure am glad all my neighbors are nice and seem normal. Now what they think of me, well...


----------



## deadsands (Oct 22, 2010)

Ernest, you are weird, won't you be my neighbor?


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*See Dumpster Thread - Shakespeare Reel*



Lebber32 said:


> I live in sedgefield in silver lake and holy smokes we have a lot of dumpster divers. On trash day it's like a free for all around here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like we should all go diving on the west side of Pearland


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Yall seem way into your neighbors. I have lived in the same place for the last 16 years and didn't even know my neighbors name until about 2 years ago. We would just say wave and say "hi" if we say each other in the yard.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got one on each end of block, one a cat lady the other a crazy mex


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

I have yall all beat and have to keep my mouth shut cause if he comes up missing the police will be looking at me real close lol !


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have this one neighbor who will get up at some ungodly hour of the morning hook up to his boat and be gone most of the day.

He probably has 50K tied up in boats motor and fishing gear and that guy don't even eat fish. 

:dance:


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

We have a young girl that lives across the street. She's about 12 or so, but dresses like a ***** in training. She stands in the driveway and shadow boxes. Plays loud rap music and throws water balloons into the street. My 5 y/o daughter wanted to go play with this wierd girl one day, and said "no darlin, she's to old for you". My daughter looked at me in shock, and says "DAD!, thats mean, thats not a girl, its a boy" lmao. It takes allllll kinds.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Grumpy365 said:


> I have this one neighbor who will get up at some ungodly hour of the morning hook up to his boat and be gone most of the day.
> 
> He probably has 50K tied up in boats motor and fishing gear and that guy don't even eat fish.
> 
> :dance:


And what's the weird part?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

That's funny. I have a pic "similar in nature" but I'm not posting it. I'm already on the Big Chief's chite list.


Blk Jck 224 said:


> All my neighbors are pretty Kewl. I think they are extra nice to me so I will keep giving them fish. My side street neighbors are always partying & have their catering gig going on all the time :wink:...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> All my neighbors are pretty Kewl. I think they are extra nice to me so I will keep giving them fish. My side street neighbors are always partying & have their catering gig going on all the time :wink:...


There is one like that in my hood, they give table dances on the side. :rotfl: Next to the house with a garage band. Across the street from the guy who plays Mariachi music all day. Gotta love America! :rotfl:


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Dont know about strange She is a Dancer loves to were skimpy clothes out side all the time.


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ya'll make me glad I don't have but one neighbor, and he pretty much just works, mows, and drinks beer.


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

we all need to find a piece of land and develop it into a 2cool subdivision, extra wide drive ways for boats, a fishing pier, marina, and ramp. bait shop on the premises that ALWAYS has bait.make it a gated community with a community center, playgrounds (for the kiddos and the "responsible" adults), and pool. We can call it "WeirdWood", Homes starting in the 10's, fishermans community.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

mercenarymedic2105 said:


> Ya'll make me glad I don't have but one neighbor, and he pretty much just works, mows, and drinks beer.


Dude thats freaky, you live next to me???


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I hear my neighbors talking about a wierd neighbor but I cant figure out who it is. Hmmm


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Jeff SATX said:


> My across the street neighbor opens his blinds all day and sits there watching TV and watches my house. He'll call and text me about everything like "hey Jeff, just wanted to call and let you know a cat was digging around in your plants, it may be pooping in there. Just wanted to let you know. Let me know if you want me to scare it off" and I'm like, ***?? And then he text me every time someone walks across my yard, I live on a corner lot so it happens all the time... "tall kid, skinny, backwards hat walked across yard, knocked on 4013's door" and I know he means well but it annoys the **** out of me but that is one bridge I don't want to burn...


That's pretty darn funny.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I was the "crazy guy" on the block. My wife and I used to live in a neighborhood that was the main corridor between two BAD apt complexes. After a few months of us living there I had the "local wildlife" trained to use the other side of the street and not our sidewalk. They wanted to "roll the hard way" and I showed them how I "roll"! Just took a few months of some "intense negotiations" to get them to understand reasoning and the word spread like a wild fire.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

harborhustler said:


> we all need to find a piece of land and develop it into a 2cool subdivision, extra wide drive ways for boats, a fishing pier, marina, and ramp. Bait shop on the premises that always has bait.make it a gated community with a community center, playgrounds (for the kiddos and the "responsible" adults), and pool. We can call it "weirdwood", homes starting in the 10's, fishermans community.


and no cats allowed!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

HarborHustler said:


> we all need to find a piece of land and develop it into a 2cool subdivision, extra wide drive ways for boats, a fishing pier, marina, and ramp. bait shop on the premises that ALWAYS has bait.make it a gated community with a community center, playgrounds (for the kiddos and the "responsible" adults), and pool. We can call it "WeirdWood", Homes starting in the 10's, fishermans community.


I'd only live there if the bait camp boycotted live croaker....Don't want a bunch of croaker soakin potlickin neighbors!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I've had my share of weird neighbors over the years, but the one that currently bothers me the most is this a-hole that let's her dogs carp on the sidewalk and then leaves it for someone else to clean up.....or step in. sad3sm


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Luckily we have awesome neighbors! Living in a culdesac cuts down on how many neighbors we have, too.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> I've had my share of weird neighbors over the years, but the one that currently bothers me the most is this a-hole that let's her dogs carp on the sidewalk and then leaves it for someone else to clean up.....or step in. sad3sm


 I'm sorry Mike. :redface:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm sorry Mike. :redface:


LOL

One of these days I'm gonna follow her home so I'll know where to dispose of my dog's offerings.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> All my neighbors are pretty Kewl. I think they are extra nice to me so I will keep giving them fish. My side street neighbors are always partying & have their catering gig going on all the time :wink:...


Can they legally advertise that??

I used to think i had some weidos for neighbors, now i see their not that bad


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Growing up my next door neighbor Lyn was chunky Mexican with a **** stache that would hang out on his open back porch all day and all night in tighty whiteys drinking beer. Nice guy. I used to play on his rocking horse all the time. In hindsight, I feel like that was bad parenting on my folk's part.

Then there was the super weird German men (brothers I think?) that had one mail order Asian bride they wouldnt allow to talk to anyone, go anywhere or answer the door. This was the house we all just knew not to go trying to sell your girl scout cookies to.

Currently my next door neighbor is a crazy cat-lady hoarder. Their yards (both front and back) are chock-full of ****, old carnival rides, go-carts, parade floats, boats, you name it. There are, no lie, maybe 50 cats living in the waist high grass. They just walk outside periodically and dump a whole bag of cat food on the ground. 3 of their cats have died mysteriously in my yard and they dont come to collect the bodies. Sad.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm sure my neighbors think I'm as wierd as they are.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

She must have a hot for you!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> Guy that lives couples house over. Windows are blacked out, glass in door covered, no lights are ever on. Never comes outside. Opens garage door, backs out, gets mail from previous day from drivers side window and leaves. Comes home and open garage then pulls in and closes garage. Never mows, does nothing with flower beds. HOA has to force mow and it still looks like carp..
> 
> wish he would move.


His electric bill is probably about $5000 a month from all of the growing lights for his weed. That, or a meth lab.


----------



## 68PVM (Sep 22, 2010)

To the left; invites me to bbq's when hubby leaves for work - 
The the right; lady requests that my dogs would stop slidding the dogfood bowl across the driveway.
Dead center(front) - Just weird, he walks around in circles on his front lawn and talks on his cell; left his wife one time and left all his guitars on my front porch, asked to be dropped off at pawn shop with one of the guitars and a local bar.
Then the mariachi people on either side of him.
Behind me - our local crackhead(buys and sells).
All of this on a 1/2 acre property, and me running to the house afterwork to avoid them all.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Jeff SATX said:


> My across the street neighbor opens his blinds all day and sits there watching TV and watches my house. He'll call and text me about everything like "hey Jeff, just wanted to call and let you know a cat was digging around in your plants, it may be pooping in there. Just wanted to let you know. Let me know if you want me to scare it off" and I'm like, ***?? And then he text me every time someone walks across my yard, I live on a corner lot so it happens all the time... "tall kid, skinny, backwards hat walked across yard, knocked on 4013's door" and I know he means well but it annoys the **** out of me but that is one bridge I don't want to burn...


You ever see Cable Guy? Just sayin.....


----------



## trntybay99 (Jan 9, 2011)

*weird neighbors nah!!!*

Where do I start....Across the street self proclaimed dirt bike repair expert Jessie James wannabe, but only between the hours of 10pm-3am. To my right the dreaded renter (no offense) leaves dogs out, has a recliner in the garage, gets a reqular visit from the sheriff once a month. To my left older couple seem really nice but fight like cats and dogs at night been married for 40 years or something! When I load up to go fishing they all say, "You goin feechin?" to which I reply....nah just goin drinking with the fishin rods to keep me company. But I try and keep them all in deer sausage and redfish on the half shell. Just doin my part.


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

*I got yall all beat!*

A neighbor a couple doors down decided he was tired of having a **** so he flew to over seas and had it chopped off and a brand new V put in. He then proceeds to pris up and down his driveway in spandex shorts AND shirt for the next 6 weeks learning how to walk like a woman. Me and my hunting buddies would come home from duck hunting, sit on the tail gate and drink beer and laugh our ***** off! Shortly after that he stopped all that but for some reason he still wont wave or look my way when he passes the house. He was a ugly man and he's a **** ugly woman!:brew2:


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Didn't bother to read the whole thread, because the people on either side of me have a wierd neighbor. What a coincidence...


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Some of these stories are great. I'm lucky that I have pretty good neighbors. Means I'm probably the weird one then.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

My neighbor just across the street has the most perfect body and really likes to show it off! She never closes her blinds and is always paradeing around nekid! If she ever moves I'm putting my house on the market the next day...Waymore


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

My Neighbor thinks im a drug dealer. He came over one night and asked for a joint, I told him I don't do drugs and he said there are way to may trucks coming and leaving your house every day. Sorry I have alot of friends lol he even threatened to call the cops on me lol he is very strange man, brand new car, truck, and house but I have never seen him leave his house guess he works from home. 

Got another one who pulls out every bit of safety gear he has to take the trash out, ear plugs, back brace, dust mask, rubber boots, gloves, safety glasses...

And one more, this guy has 1/8 acre and mows with a tractor, that's not so bad but he does it at night. Every thing he does is at night. I have lived here for 12 years and never once seen his face. He might be a vampire lol


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

My neighbor mows his yard with the mower not running.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Waymore said:


> My neighbor just across the street has the most perfect body and really likes to show it off! She never closes her blinds and is always paradeing around nekid! If she ever moves I'm putting my house on the market the next day...Waymore


 This post is worthless without pictures.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Waymore said:


> My neighbor just across the street has the most perfect body and really likes to show it off! She never closes her blinds and is always paradeing around nekid! If she ever moves I'm putting my house on the market the next day...Waymore


What's your address? I'll bring the :cheers: and lawnchairs. :slimer:


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

ALL of my immediate neighbors are weird. They are outside at least once a week, mowing, weed-eating, pulling weeds, and doing all kinds of productive stuff. I just don't get it.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

All of my neighbors say there's a weirdo on the block but I can't imagine who they're talking about.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

HarborHustler said:


> we all need to find a piece of land and develop it into a 2cool subdivision, extra wide drive ways for boats, a fishing pier, marina, and ramp. bait shop on the premises that ALWAYS has bait.make it a gated community with a community center, playgrounds (for the kiddos and the "responsible" adults), and pool. We can call it "WeirdWood", Homes starting in the 10's, fishermans community.


You just lost about 90% of the 2Coolers when you said responsible.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Across the street from me - Lady wears cowboy boots and shorts almost 365 days a year .......haven't figured it out yet .....we call her puss&boots


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Everyone is telling stories about their weird Neighbors, I wonder what they are saying about us


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

I used to have a female neighbor that would lay out in the driveway. Only problem was nobody wanted to see her ugly @rse. My neigbor now bought a riding lawn mower to cut the front and back yard. Only problem is the gate was to narrow because the yards are so small. Maybe not so weird just lazy.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*Depends on what you consider weird ......*

Neighbors to the north are an older couple. They have a son living with them who has some problems. Watched him take a circular saw to their garage one day because the door wouldn't open. Dad stopped him before he got all the way around the garage, but I think a strong wind is gonna relocate it someday.

Neighbors to the east are a pair of brothers. Wasn't too bad when their folks were still alive, but things have gotten a little strange now that they live by themselves. The older brother lives in the house and the younger brother lives in a tool shed in the backyard. The older one is supposed to be a mechanic or something, but I got him figured for peddling dope. Too many visitors who don't visit long. The younger one does yard work for a living. He use to do my yard, but he told me once that he was eating some of the plants in our flower beds trying to get a buzz so I had to cut him loose. He gets by in the winter months eating stray cats from around the neighborhood.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Everyone is telling stories about their weird Neighbors, I wonder what they are saying about us


I'm sure my neighbors curse me from time to time. Mostly because I'm too lazy to always mow as often as I should. Like right now.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Wade Fisher said:


> The older brother lives in the house and the younger brother lives in a tool shed in the backyard.


Is it Bubbles from The Trailer Park Boys?? haha!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

carryyourbooks said:


> and no cats allowed!!!


Those ain't cats, they're bait. :rotfl:


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> Is it Bubbles from The Trailer Park Boys?? haha!


My favorite show!


----------



## texasdave (Aug 15, 2005)

When I lived in Mississippi my across the street neighbor never worked had a live in girlfriend who cut the grass in a bikini. On Saturday all the guys would migrate to my front yard for talks. Wives figured out and that ended. Then I went to borrow something form the guy and she answers door with no clothes on dude walks from back of house asks what I needs I follow him to the garage get whatever. The whole time she is following us around. They were great neighbors first to help if something ws happening, gave pool parties for the neighborhood kids parents invited. Then one day the police show up in force. Starts hauling computers and all kinds of carp out of the house. There gone and we notice many upscale cars pullingin and leaving saw several prominent citizens slide in and out. Come to find out he's the local bookie. He was out of jail the next morning with all his stuff returned.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

texasdave said:


> When I lived in Mississippi my across the street neighbor never worked had a live in girlfriend who cut the grass in a bikini. On Saturday all the guys would migrate to my front yard for talks. Wives figured out and that ended. Then I went to borrow something form the guy and she answers door with no clothes on dude walks from back of house asks what I needs I follow him to the garage get whatever. The whole time she is following us around. They were great neighbors first to help if something ws happening, gave pool parties for the neighborhood kids parents invited. Then one day the police show up in force. Starts hauling computers and all kinds of carp out of the house. There gone and we notice many upscale cars pullingin and leaving saw several prominent citizens slide in and out. Come to find out he's the local bookie. He was out of jail the next morning with all his stuff returned.


They are normal, and you should have stayed.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Wade Fisher said:


> He gets by in the winter months eating stray cats from around the neighborhood.


no chit??


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

CMIV said:


> I have a guy acorss the street that gets home from work and plays some baliwood (towle head) music and dances in yard from time to time staring at the sky, then goes inside and prays to alah with his windows open... kind of weirds me out


That is politically incorrect. They do not want to be called towel heads. The size, and material used, is much more like little sheets... not towels.
They prefer to be call "little sheet heads".
I think that's what I heard anyway.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm the guy that will work on his boat at I'd hours. I have one guy that has 5 classic mustangs (none run) 5 broncos (1 runs) a few boats full of water and a moat around his house. The guy next door has a porta potti that I have found out he drains into the drainage ditch (well went out so he has no water) I have offered for him to tie into mine until he can afford a new well but he has declined. But he keeps an eye on my place when I'm gone. A lady done the road has at least 30 dogs and 3 of these things. It a 100# rat! His name is scooter


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Bull Fish said:


> I'm the guy that will work on his boat at I'd hours. I have one guy that has 5 classic mustangs (none run) 5 broncos (1 runs) a few boats full of water and a moat around his house. The guy next door has a porta potti that I have found out he drains into the drainage ditch (well went out so he has no water) I have offered for him to tie into mine until he can afford a new well but he has declined. But he keeps an eye on my place when I'm gone. A lady done the road has at least 30 dogs and 3 of these things. It a 100# rat! His name is scooter


boy, JQ would never rest if he lived in your hood!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Greenie to the one that started this thread.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

We have a neighbor that has a young boy,and he will walk into our house when we have the door open doing groceries or something to say hi and come sit at our dinner table. Kinda makes me wonder why people do some stuff..


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

Waymore said:


> My neighbor just across the street has the most perfect body and really likes to show it off! She never closes her blinds and is always paradeing around nekid! If she ever moves I'm putting my house on the market the next day...Waymore


Pics or it never happened .


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

mike said:


> Pics or it never happened .


 x2.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

I live in a pretty nice neighborhood (Lazybrook) the guy next to me does not take care of his house or yard. One day his wife's sister sees me leaving my house in uniform and tells me that she thinks something is wrong with her sister so could I go in the house and check on things. It did look strange due to the fact that the front door was open so was the garage door and the door leading into the house was open. I walk into the kitchen and it was a total mess....**** stacked up everywhere. In the living room there was just a trail leading into the hallway. My OCD refused to let me take another step. Turns out she left the house and didnt close up.

My across the street neighbor refuses to call me my real name (Collin) our conversations will go something like this:

"Hey Calvin can I borrow a cooler?"

"Sure and its Collin"

"Ok Calvin thanks for the cooler"

One month later:

"Can I get my cooler back please"

"No you cant Calvin, I dont know what happened to it sorry."

She also borrowed a ladder and refuses to give it back


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

To the left.... Dude thinks he is a Confederate soldier wears a old confederate hat has flags everywhere encourages his 8yr old to use the n word.... EVERY OTHER WORD. To the right empty field! In front big pasture!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Believe it or not, these are my closest neighbors in Utopia, one up the hill, one down the hill, both about 3/4 of a mile away.
They never bother me, but sometimes it gets pretty loud at the twin trailers on weekends when George's wife comes home.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Not a neighbor, years ago when I was in sales I was called to this old house. There lived a couple that had stacks of newspapers and magazines 4-5 feet high through out the house. There was just a very narrow path to navigate from their chairs to the other rooms and they both were chain smokers. They wanted iron bars put over their windows and door. I declined and left.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 17, 2012)

My wife and I have been living in our house 28 years. During this whole time, someone comes thru the neighborhood once a month and staples 8 X 10 close up photos of bird's nests with babies in them to a tree. New pic each month. We have 9 trees in the front yard and they rotate from tree to tree. Drive down the streets and every yard has a pic on a tree. No one has ever seen who puts them up. Or they don't admit it.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Had an older couple next to me at the old house. The old man would sit on the driveway and just watch the street. He would also open the blinds in a room across from our kitchen window and stare in our house which was creepy. I only saw the lady once in 8 years and that was when I went to ask if she wanted to split the cost of a new fence. She answered the door in her robe and 2 dogs. Never once in 8 years was there a dog in her backyard. 

Guy on the other side always talked about all the girls he hooked up with but never saw one at his house.

The guy across the street would have hooks smoking parties in his driveway and let all his buddies park in the street making it impossible to get out of my driveway. I wonder if they ever found it odd that the sprinkler always came on when they were getting in their car.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

My neighbors are all good folks.....the ones at the back of the place are the newest and really know how to put on a show....

the bathtub has a window right above it....with the smoke or blurred look....from a hundred yds away it seems like normal glass at night when the bathroom lights are on......

me and my wife enjoy sitting on the back porch and drinking our coffee in the morning or beer in the evening......well these folks like to use the garden tub instead of a bed....and pretty much have a free for all right in front of anyone who wants to watch......

I want to tell them that we can see.......but dont want to seem like we been watching....LMAO

now that Im on nights...my tells me the show still goes on ......


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

ByGodTx said:


> I live in a pretty nice neighborhood (Lazybrook) the guy next to me does not take care of his house or yard. One day his wife's sister sees me leaving my house in uniform and tells me that she thinks something is wrong with her sister so could I go in the house and check on things. It did look strange due to the fact that the front door was open so was the garage door and the door leading into the house was open. I walk into the kitchen and it was a total mess....**** stacked up everywhere. In the living room there was just a trail leading into the hallway. My OCD refused to let me take another step. Turns out she left the house and didnt close up.
> 
> My across the street neighbor refuses to call me my real name (Collin) our conversations will go something like this:
> 
> ...


I have one of those Calvin...i mean Collin


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

That's a Kewl dog...


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

my neighbor jack across the street is retired an keeps his yard immaculate...all day and night. when im working days i leave at 330am and he'll be out in his yard picking twigs, leaves and whatever else he sees from his yard and flower beds while smoking a cigar. same thing when i work nights and get back home about 430am. we say goodmorning and go about our business.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Don't get me started on mine. She's sent the cops over to my house and friends houses cause we stepped in her yard to retrieve our hockey ball. ( roller hockey) she said we were trespassing. Turns out, we new every cop she sent over... And they sided with us. B****h


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Forgot to mention that she has cameras all over the place.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

troutslayer said:


> My neighbors are all good folks.....the ones at the back of the place are the newest and really know how to put on a show....
> 
> the bathtub has a window right above it....with the smoke or blurred look....from a hundred yds away it seems like normal glass at night when the bathroom lights are on......
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Neighbors are alright for the most part. Nice enough folks. One has to be one of the most paranoid men I've ever met. He went ape-poop when the city locked his water meter lid down...said something about them stealing money from us and us having no way to check...blah...blah...blah. He called me one day and asked me if I was going to allow the electric company into my back yard to change out the power meter to one of the new smart meters. He had them stopped and wasn't going to let them in MY back yard. He just seems very paranoid for some reason.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

I live in an apartment in North Austin... Yes, yes I do.

One of the guys below me is a hoarder, has 2 cars, only 1 runs, and that one is usually full of random of junk. He has 2 garages next to mine, both of which are completely full of $h!t. To top that off he likes to tell me random stuff about my rear bumper needing to be waxed, etc. 

The other one is new. He's some random kid that likes to play with my dog when I let her out to play in the evening. The creepy part is that he always follows me back up to my apartment when I'm putting the dog back inside, including yesterday when he did this and tried to have a conversation with me about how high the water got in the creek behind the complex after the last rain, and so on and so forth... All of this while wearing only khakis, no shirt. Maybe it's just me, but talking to a shirtless 14 year old boy that is standing in my doorway is not exactly my cup of tea.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've got one. We busted him listening in on us through our baby monitor a few years back. It was one of those moments like, "hey, how did you know that?". Then I have caught him wearing an earpiece and spying on me while I'm on my cell phone in the backyard. He used to want to borrow **** all the time, until I cut that off. He has asked me what my yearly salary is. He used to come over everytime my wife was outside to check out her tits. Creepy man, I'm telling you. Sucks to have a weird neighbor. We totally broke contact with the weirdos though.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> That's a Kewl dog...


gonna havta turn a few o' them out in Pasa...
time fer JQ to getim' some bigbore BB guns.
.458 w/a 4ft nitergen tank at 2000fps


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

wolffman73 said:


> I've got one. We busted him listening in on us through our baby monitor a few years back. It was one of those moments like, "hey, how did you know that?". Then I have caught him wearing an earpiece and spying on me while I'm on my cell phone in the backyard. He used to want to borrow **** all the time, until I cut that off. He has asked me what my yearly salary is. He used to come over everytime my wife was outside to check out her tits. Creepy man, I'm telling you. Sucks to have a weird neighbor. We totally broke contact with the weirdos though.


Lets not be so hasty......I mean to accuse a guy of staring at the chi chis is serious business.......were gonna need a few pics to detirmine the exact reason for the stare


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

this whole thread kinda reminds me of what an older neighbor who told me... "if it weernt for deer lease money, we wouldnt allow no Houston people around here".


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I have pretty good neighbors. All polite, all armed. I don't think that's coincidence.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Wade Fisher said:


> Neighbors to the north are an older couple. They have a son living with them who has some problems. Watched him take a circular saw to their garage one day because the door wouldn't open. Dad stopped him before he got all the way around the garage, but I think a strong wind is gonna relocate it someday.
> 
> Neighbors to the east are a pair of brothers. Wasn't too bad when their folks were still alive, but things have gotten a little strange now that they live by themselves. The older brother lives in the house and the younger brother lives in a tool shed in the backyard. The older one is supposed to be a mechanic or something, but I got him figured for peddling dope. Too many visitors who don't visit long. The younger one does yard work for a living. He use to do my yard, but he told me once that he was eating some of the plants in our flower beds trying to get a buzz so I had to cut him loose. He gets by in the winter months eating stray cats from around the neighborhood.


you grow weed? lol


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

We here in Shoreacres have a mystery neighbor that leaves trails of panties from the RR tracks @ Choate across 146 and into the neighborhood. This has been going on for years.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

mike1970lee said:


> We here in Shoreacres have a mystery neighbor that leaves trails of panties from the RR tracks @ Choate across 146 and into the neighborhood. This has been going on for years.


interesting


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Jeff SATX said:


> My across the street neighbor opens his blinds all day and sits there watching TV and watches my house. He'll call and text me about everything like "hey Jeff, just wanted to call and let you know a cat was digging around in your plants, it may be pooping in there. Just wanted to let you know. Let me know if you want me to scare it off" and I'm like, ***?? And then he text me every time someone walks across my yard, I live on a corner lot so it happens all the time... "tall kid, skinny, backwards hat walked across yard, knocked on 4013's door" and I know he means well but it annoys the **** out of me but that is one bridge I don't want to burn...


YOU MEAN YOU DON'T LIKE THE TEXTING UPDATES I SEND YOU? GOSH ALL YOU HAD TO DO IS TELL ME!!!!!!:an5:


----------



## candk324 (Feb 8, 2010)

I like my neighbors.....we are all weird. Like using a water hose, coors light bucket, hula hoop, ladder, old piece of carpet and some lights to play a little burb golf........we quit the golf when the pro golfer moved in next door..cuz we didnt want to look stupid...my wife just stared at me when I told her why we quit.....not sure why. 

Or by puting together my daughters play kitchen and breaking it in the right way


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

My neighbors are Cowboy Fans.... thats bad/weird enough! Once I found that out, it explained all the yelling at the T.V on Sunday Afternoon.

I think he is ****** seeing my Texans logo on my curb every day.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> My neighbors are Cowboy Fans.... thats bad/weird enough! Once I found that out, it explained all the yelling at the T.V on Sunday Afternoon.
> 
> I think he is ****** seeing my Texans logo on my curb every day.


 Well atleast your a Texans fan!!:biggrin::cheers:


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

candk324 said:


> I like my neighbors.....we are all weird. Like using a water hose, coors light bucket, hula hoop, ladder, old piece of carpet and some lights to play a little burb golf........we quit the golf when the pro golfer moved in next door..cuz we didnt want to look stupid...my wife just stared at me when I told her why we quit.....not sure why.
> 
> Or by puting together my daughters play kitchen and breaking it in the right way


You seem like my type of neighbor. Nice touch on the use of the glove.

I have the extreme girl scout mom neighbor, no boundaries. Was in the garage 9pm after a duck hunt cleaning the gun, drinking a beer and no shirt/shoes on, not that impressive, but whatever. Well Mom and daughter walk into the garage just as I wrapping up and clearing the gun one more time, needless to say it was an awkward moment, but **** those cookies tasted good.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

candk324 said:


> I like my neighbors.....we are all weird. Like using a water hose, coors light bucket, hula hoop, ladder, old piece of carpet and some lights to play a little burb golf........we quit the golf when the pro golfer moved in next door..cuz we didnt want to look stupid...my wife just stared at me when I told her why we quit.....not sure why.
> 
> Or by puting together my daughters play kitchen and breaking it in the right way


last pic= priceless!:spineyes:


----------



## candk324 (Feb 8, 2010)

RRfisher said:


> You seem like my type of neighbor. Nice touch on the use of the glove.
> 
> I have the extreme girl scout mom neighbor, no boundaries. Was in the garage 9pm after a duck hunt cleaning the gun, drinking a beer and no shirt/shoes on, not that impressive, but whatever. Well Mom and daughter walk into the garage just as I wrapping up and clearing the gun one more time, needless to say it was an awkward moment, but **** those cookies tasted good.


Can't take credit for the glove. Thats one of my neighbors. I took the pics.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Met my new neighbor about 6 weeks ago after he moved in. evidently a single guy. Knocked on my door about 10:00 at night with blood coming out of his nose and one ear, wanting to borrow $ 10.00 bucks. Haven't spoken to him since.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

lol


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Great thread. Used to live next to two manly ****** that regularly would beat th hell outta each other. The loser would show up at our house, get patched up,sleep off the booze then go back home.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Great thread. Used to live next to two manly ****** that regularly would beat th hell outta each other. The loser would show up at our house, get patched up,sleep off the booze then go back home.


 uh i think i just vurped (vomit burp)


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> Great thread. Used to live next to two manly ****** that regularly would beat th hell outta each other. The loser would show up at our house, get patched up,sleep off the booze then go back home.


I had two lez neighbors in Beaumont. Nicest couple....they'd have cocktail parties though and their friends over who were all weird as ****.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

mike1970lee said:


> We here in Shoreacres have a mystery neighbor that leaves trails of panties from the RR tracks @ Choate across 146 and into the neighborhood. This has been going on for years.


Set up a game cam.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

beaucp said:


> Set up a game cam.


How big are the panties? You might need a wide angle lens.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

My neighbors next door were e busy bodies, they new everything about everyone.re were always outside visiting. Well he lost his job a year or so ago and has been in seclusion except to mow his yard. She is never seen???? Cant figure this out.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Throughout my life I've had numerous "wierd" neighbors that you could see everything they did in bed....It was rather strange for me, then I lost my ext ladder and it stopped????:spineyes:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

When I was in first grade we lived near the Carlton's store on Federal road, there was a crazy lady that lived next door to the store that on several occasions chased me and my buddy through the neighborhood with an axe! Once she even came into our home while chasing us with an axe.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

My wife seems to think the older professor to the right of us is a pedophile. The ones to our right keep to themselves. The ones to the front right have the perfect family. Awesome kids that seem like the perfect kids.
Now to the neighbor on the other side of them, I call the Di.do lady. She sells adult novelty and has parties several times a week. I am amazed by the amount of people that show up. Always wondered why her husband always has a smile on his face.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Grumpy365 said:


> I have this one neighbor who will get up at some ungodly hour of the morning hook up to his boat and be gone most of the day.
> 
> He probably has 50K tied up in boats motor and fishing gear and that guy don't even eat fish.
> 
> :dance:


 If you tie up fifty K in boats motor and fishing gear just because you like to eat fish, you really need to explore other investment options.


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

I have some wierd neighbors so the other day I bought a spyscope and as I was peeping out the blinds with it and looking into their windows to see what they were up to to my suprise I saw that they were looking at me through their spyscope at the same time. Its been pretty awkward around here ever since.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

*More weirdness*

I got all ya'll on weird nieghbors - I was out of town, on a business trip, got back and was driving home ( montgomery).

Wife calls and says hey, I left the garage door open for a few minutes while I was getting ready ( to come meet me for dinner, with 2 yr old daughter), and when I went to put her in the car seat, the door to the back of the SUV was open, while still parked in the garage. So she looks in the back and there are two ladies purses in it - she wants to know what to do?

I told her to immediately throw those purses in the garage, grab the kid and exit NOW, locking up as she left. I'd meet her somewhere close, and to call the sheriff's dept. I met her down the street about 15 minutes later and we waited at the house for the deputy. I did check the house - it was empty, no one but us here. WHILE, we are in the driveway waiting, I caught a glimpse of someone slipping thru the neighbors hedges, looked like a woman. A few minutes later, a woman came around the house and started to enter my front door - gave her a "WHOA, there" and she mumbled some stuff about going in to see some chick, that doesn't live here - she started arguing with me about who lived there, and I told her " Lady, I don't know who you are, where you're from or this chick you are looking for ( and her kids too aparently ), but you are not going in my house".

Well, she got all huffy and went into the neighbors house, forgot to mention she was carrying a glass of some strong smelling booze, and had had too much.

Maybe five minutes later, deputy shows up, he heard my explanation, and wanted to see the purses. Opened the garage, showed him, he checked the license in one of them - hey surprise - belonged to the neighbor lady!!! He brings it back over to her, informs her that the next time she comes in my yard, she'll be arrested for trespass, and if in the house, something like B&E.

Nothing like living next to crazy women - their house is on the market, they can't be gone too soon for me. According to the deputy, the only calls they ever had in our subdivision ( one street, twenty something houses ) have all come from that house.

Other gal next door, not so bad, she keeps her lawn perfect, other than her lil ankle biters that only "walk" in our yard. Caught one on the back patio during the rain the other morning, almost killed him of fright when he saw me coming!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Dick Hanks said:


> That is politically incorrect. They do not want to be called towel heads. The size, and material used, is much more like little sheets... not towels.
> They prefer to be call "little sheet heads".
> I think that's what I heard anyway.


The correct way is "********". Show some sensitivity.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Well,i caught my psycho nieghbor calling my puppy over to his house and putting out food to entice him over to his side of the fence.This guy has 100 moods one day he is jolly as can be one day he is yelling at the top of his lungs at thin air.Hows that for wierd?


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Not exactly a neighbor, but early Saturday mornings when grocery shopping at Krogers on 11th Street theres a guy in his 60's, about 6'+, thin, buzz cut grey hair quietly shopping in his frilly pastel sun dress. Nobody wants to get behind him at checkout line. Lately I've seen him in the same attire riding his bike (girls) on the Heights bike trail. He looks like a Marine colonel except for the dress.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fishing Fedora said:


> I live in an apartment in North Austin... Yes, yes I do.
> 
> One of the guys below me is a hoarder, has 2 cars, only 1 runs, and that one is usually full of random of junk. He has 2 garages next to mine, both of which are completely full of $h!t. To top that off he likes to tell me random stuff about my rear bumper needing to be waxed, etc.
> 
> The other one is new. He's some random kid that likes to play with my dog when I let her out to play in the evening. The creepy part is that he always follows me back up to my apartment when I'm putting the dog back inside, including yesterday when he did this and tried to have a conversation with me about how high the water got in the creek behind the complex after the last rain, and so on and so forth... All of this while wearing only khakis, no shirt. Maybe it's just me, but talking to a shirtless 14 year old boy that is standing in my doorway is not exactly my cup of tea.


What do you wear that he can see your rear bumper needs waxing ? Buy the way that but waxing hurts like he!!...... or so I have heard.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

A guy form another part of the world moved in next door to me one time. I came home from work one day and he was standing on a nice dining room chair painting his house with an artist brush and a baby food jar to hold the paint. He did this every day for about six months and had half of one trim board painted. Then he just quit all together, left the house that way for about three more months until eight or ten more people from that other part of the world moved in with him and helped him finish the paint job with regular painting equipment. I could tell you many more stories about this guy but you may think that I was the weird one.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

one behind me has the yard criss-crossed w string , sometimes w dangling cans










his wife is really hot



















.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> one behind me has the yard criss-crossed w string , sometimes w dangling cans
> 
> his wife is really hot
> 
> .


 Gopherit, just be careful w/ the trip wires


----------

